# Business Cards



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

Where can I go to get some business cards printed ...simple straightforward cards just with my name and number on maybe 150 ...what costs would be associated with this 

Thanks in advance

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

VistaPrint UK

250 'premium' cost 14.49 GBP (or as some member's like to refer to it 'blighty money'  ) Not gonna be cheaper than that out here.. also for printing any kind of official stationary, printer's here require a copy of the commercial registration (trade license), maybe they don't need it for individual (not linked to a commercial business) printing, never done that though so not sure...


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Proper money Saraswat


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

saraswat said:


> VistaPrint UK
> 
> 250 'premium' cost 14.49 GBP (or as some member's like to refer to it 'blighty money'  ) Not gonna be cheaper than that out here.. also for printing any kind of official stationary, printer's here require a copy of the commercial registration (trade license), maybe they don't need it for individual (not linked to a commercial business) printing, never done that though so not sure...


Thanks I did look at Vista print and probably going down that route - only issue I have because I am still in the UK I haven't got a UAE tel number, I think I will just pop my name and email on and hand write my Mobile when I get my number 

Thanks for your help

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

ZeeKhan said:


> Thanks I did look at Vista print and probably going down that route - only issue I have because I am still in the UK I haven't got a UAE tel number, I think I will just pop my name and email on *and hand write my Mobile* when I get my number
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


Don't. I'm sure I wouldn't be the only one to hand it back to you.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

m1key said:


> Don't. I'm sure I wouldn't be the only one to hand it back to you.


Don't get that mate

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

ZeeKhan said:


> Don't get that mate
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


No offence is intended, but writing your number on a business card is very amateur. I couldn't take you seriously business wise if you couldn't get a simple business card right. Just get some printed here. You can get stuff with your name and phone number printed easily enough.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

m1key said:


> No offence is intended, but writing your number on a business card is very amateur. I couldn't take you seriously business wise if you couldn't get a simple business card right. Just get some printed here. You can get stuff with your name and phone number printed easily enough.


That's the reason pal I just needed to know if it was a straightforward process of getting cards printed, initially I will only be on a visit visa, I've tried to get a UAE number from the UK but I've been told I need to show my passport, is that correct?

But if its easy to print like you said then that's what I will do and when I do, I will come see you and give you a card ...haha

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I would google Vista Print before you use them, some unhappy customers out there.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

If you have someone you know out here you can get them to buy a line for you.. Just get the registration changed to your name once you get here...

@Rossi really?? hmm I've used them, and know people that still do for their business printing purposes, haven't had a problem yet. This is in the US though, maybe it's something specific to their UK operations?


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

saraswat said:


> If you have someone you know out here you can get them to buy a line for you.. Just get the registration changed to your name once you get here...


Thanks for that ...great advice I know quite a few people in Dubai 

Cheers

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

ZeeKhan said:


> That's the reason pal I just needed to know if it was a straightforward process of getting cards printed, initially I will only be on a visit visa, I've tried to get a UAE number from the UK but I've been told I need to show my passport, is that correct?
> 
> But if its easy to print like you said then that's what I will do and when I do, I will come see you and give you a card ...haha
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


There are loads listed on Google that do business cards and have quote forms. I'd advise contacting them as that will give you an idea of cost etc.

You'll need to be here to get the UAE number, though you could ask anyone you know here to get one for you in advance.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

m1key said:


> There are loads listed on Google that do business cards and have quote forms. I'd advise contacting them as that will give you an idea of cost etc.
> 
> You'll need to be here to get the UAE number, though you could ask anyone you know here to get one for you in advance.


Cheers... Thanks for your help m1key

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------

